# Trail Axe by Smitty Built



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I have bought some of there offroad gear and it has all been top notch so I would think this Trail Axe would be to

Trail Axe with Sheath - Smittybilt


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I like the looks of the handle. Very "grippy" looking!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

How much?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like 30 bucks.


----------

